# Average Drop ship costs??



## Kaiz77 (Jan 6, 2008)

Alright everyone.....so I've recently been approached by some online stores that wish to work with me on a drop-ship basis....

That being....
They carry my line of shirts
They sell
They pay me an agreed upon amount per T/send me sh into.
I fulfill the order

My question is....
If my cost to make a T is $7 and I sell for $18.95
What should my cost be to the seller per T???

THANKS!!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

What are they selling the shirts for retail? Who is responsible for shipping cost?


----------



## Kaiz77 (Jan 6, 2008)

$19.95 and I pay for S/H


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Ideally,whatever the site is charging customers for S&H is what I would charge the site. But be careful on the shipping issue. Do you know if the site requires shipping be done by a certain method? For example, if they mandate UPS, then shipping 1 shirt order will cost you 2 to 3 times what you would pay with USPS regular mail. 

Notwithstanding shipping, on the profit split- Ideally you want 1/2 of the markup; $6.50 roughly. You probably aren't going to get it, but that is where I would start. Then it comes down to how much you are willing to accept. Realizing that no matter what they give you (I am not including the shipping issue here), and as long as their site will not cannibalize your own sales, it's all profit. 

Realize all what I have just said goes out the window if , say, they require you to ship UPS, or Priority Mail. All of a sudden you are looking at $4-$8 to ship 1 shirt and that's going to eat up most or all of your profit.


----------



## Kaiz77 (Jan 6, 2008)

Great!! Thanks so much!




splathead said:


> Ideally,whatever the site is charging customers for S&H is what I would charge the site. But be careful on the shipping issue. Do you know if the site requires shipping be done by a certain method? For example, if they mandate UPS, then shipping 1 shirt order will cost you 2 to 3 times what you would pay with USPS regular mail.
> 
> Notwithstanding shipping, on the profit split- Ideally you want 1/2 of the markup; $6.50 roughly. You probably aren't going to get it, but that is where I would start. Then it comes down to how much you are willing to accept. Realizing that no matter what they give you (I am not including the shipping issue here), and as long as their site will not cannibalize your own sales, it's all profit.
> 
> Realize all what I have just said goes out the window if , say, they require you to ship UPS, or Priority Mail. All of a sudden you are looking at $4-$8 to ship 1 shirt and that's going to eat up most or all of your profit.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

look into priority flat rate boxes as well..

www.usps.com 

the small boxes are really small but if you are doing one shirt at a time look into flat rate shipping maybe an envelope type.

Also, if you are paying for shipping.. usps offers clicknship and the rates are even lower online
normally flat rate is $4.95 if you pay online its $4.80. You can buy and print professional looking labels right from your computer.

Unlike ups and fedex you are charged immediately with usps so keep that in mind.


----------

